# Update on Vader



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

Hey everyone I just wanted to update you on my sweet Vader. He still continues to have those weird toxic episodes but we catch and give him pedialite much sooner now since we know the signs and watch him super close. 

He had his initial blood work screening yesterday and it turns out its his liver. The next text will be bile acid test to be more definitive. I already know we can't afford surgeries through a specialist at michigan state. So the vet is keeping him on hills I/D, started some antibiotic and is ordering his lactulose. Hopefully his symptoms and issues can be managed through diet for a long time to come. 

I'm sad to learn I have a sick puppy and not at all sure what this all means for him. Like do I have to restrict his activity too or just diet? Didn't speak too long with vet so I will write a list of questions for our next visit. Just feel awful for my little dude. We just love him to pieces!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Poor little thing,I hope you get him sorted out


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this.  I would start doing as much research as possible. I know a few that control liver issues with diet. The liver processes everything in our systems. Meds, food, supplements, etc. There are websites that you can go to where people are going through the same thing with their dog. I've read people using all natural treatments and home cooked diets. Call your vet and get your babies exact diagnosis. Then start googling. You'll find a ton of information. Best wishes. Keep us posted. Kisses to your Angel. xxx


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

So sorry about Vader! I hope you can control it with diet! Hugs to you and little Vader!


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

I will research this for sure. I tend to research everything... Its in my nature I think. I hope this can be controlled by diet as well  its just so frustrating to know your baby isn't well and you can't afford what he will need (surgery if shunt). I will keep you posted for sure. My boyfriend keeps making start wars quotes to him like the last time he was sick he said use the force vader. He's just a sweetheart and I want to keep him around forever  I was so hoping hypoglycemia issues over liver. It is what it is and now I just need to give him the best care I can and all the love and cuddles he can handle!

He is still gaining weight 3.13 yesterday so the vet was pleased. Vet said he looks healthy and he is growing so all good signs. Ok now I need to go find him and give him another cuddle. 

Here is a pic from earlier when the boys were sleeping... I call it eskimo kisses
View attachment 28258


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

It is most important that the lactulose be given as directed...

" Lactulose is used to reduce the amount of ammonia in the blood of patients with liver disease. It works by drawing ammonia from the blood into the colon where it is removed from the body. "

" Lactulose (brand names include Constulose, Enulose, Generlac and Kristalose) alters the acidity in the colon which prevent absorption of ammonia, one of the liver toxins. "

he may have some soft stools but he really needs to take the med...sometimes people will tell liver patients they don't need the lactulose as its a " laxative " so it important to listen to your DVM and administer the med as directed...if his stools are too soft and/or too frequent, let the DVM know and they may alter the dose a bit.

hope little Vader responds well to his medical protocol .


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

nabi said:


> It is most important that the lactulose be given as directed...
> 
> " Lactulose is used to reduce the amount of ammonia in the blood of patients with liver disease. It works by drawing ammonia from the blood into the colon where it is removed from the body. "
> 
> ...


Thanks for info  he started him on pumpkin for now. the vet will be gone next week.so not sure if he ordered the lactulose before he left on vacation. I will find out Monday if order was placed. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Also I can't remember who it is but someone here just did a lot of diet research fir liver disease. Maybe post in diet and nutrition asking about liver diets


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Have you looked into pet insurance, if im not mistaken there is one or 2 that will still treat treat preexisting conditions. But I could be wrong


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

cpaoline said:


> Have you looked into pet insurance, if im not mistaken there is one or 2 that will still treat treat preexisting conditions. But I could be wrong


I figured none would but I will look into it. We had been researching pet insurance and them he got sick so figured it was pre existing... But its worth a shot!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

i did some looking, if it is a pre-exisiting curabel condidtion most would cover it as long as it's been 30 days without an episode. Not sure what his condtion is and if it's considered curable or not, but it may be worth a shot of calling some pet insurance to find out. I was looking at petplan.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this. While I can contribute very little to helping with his health issues, I know what you are going through. Quigley was a sick little guy and I was not expecting that when I brought my sweet bouncy baby boy home. It's so difficult not being able to fix them. And them not being able to tell you what is wrong. Hugs and kisses to your sweet baby! And hugs to you!


----------

